# Multiple Surgery Reduction



## JOEYC123 (May 29, 2008)

One of the Vascular Surgeons I work for is under the impression that when he is doing 36247, 36245 x2 right and left renal artery as well as 36140 that there should be no reductions of fees. 
We are appending the appropriate 59 modifiers and claims are processing accordingly.
Dr went to a coding seminar and came back with this information, although I believe he is confusing "bundling" and "59" modifiers.

Also wanted to let you all know that I have been reviewing your posts and have gained much needed help at times. I recently became a member and am happy to be able to reach out to the coding community.


----------

